# Free Crochet Pattern: Criss-Cross Quick Cowl



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's one for the crocheters! This quick cowl takes just a few hours and a single ball of yarn. Also includes instructions for making any size with any weight of yarn.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

These are copyrighted patterns and are not for distribution
without permission.

You have to be careful with this type of thing.

They are very pretty.


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

ADW55 said:


> These are copyrighted patterns and are not for distribution
> without permission.


I'm the designer of this pattern and own the copyright. Therefore, I thought I'd share it with the Knitting Paradise community.


----------



## BMom (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

10HoursorLess said:


> Here's one for the crocheters! This quick cowl takes just a few hours and a single ball of yarn. Also includes instructions for making any size with any weight of yarn.


Thank You for sharing...It's on my list of things to do now for sure...that list is getting longer and longer...with all the nice patterns on here...


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

10HoursorLess said:


> I'm the designer of this pattern and own the copyright. Therefore, I thought I'd share it with the Knitting Paradise community.


Sorry, 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

No need to apologize!

As a designer and publisher, I _greatly appreciate_ people who respect the issue of copyright as it applies to published patterns (both paid and free). That's something to be commended. :thumbup:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you. I've purchased several of your patterns; this is very generous of you.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely, thanks.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice design. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

10HoursorLess said:


> Here's one for the crocheters! This quick cowl takes just a few hours and a single ball of yarn. Also includes instructions for making any size with any weight of yarn.


Hello, so nice to see you again and thank you so much for sharing another one of your beautiful creations with us!

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I could not get it to download. So, I am saving this post and will try again later. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

10HoursorLess said:


> I'm the designer of this pattern and own the copyright. Therefore, I thought I'd share it with the Knitting Paradise community.


Thank you so much for sharing! I am going to take a break from knitting to try this. : )


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Clever pattern, I like it! Thanks!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

10HoursorLess said:


> No need to apologize!
> 
> As a designer and publisher, I _greatly appreciate_ people who respect the issue of copyright as it applies to published patterns (both paid and free). That's something to be commended. :thumbup:


It's nice to know that some of us are on the ball regarding copyright, isn't it? While I'm not a designer, I am a stickler about refraining from reaching into someone else's pocket for my own gain :~). Thank you for the pattern!!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you do much. Very generous of you to share.


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

*Thanks so much for the kind words, everyone!*

You're all very welcome. I hope you enjoy the pattern.


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Thank you. I've purchased several of your patterns; this is very generous of you.


Many thanks for your support. It's much appreciated!


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> It's nice to know that some of us are on the ball regarding copyright, isn't it?


Absolutely! By and large, I've found the knit and crochet communities to be respectful and supportive of peers and providers. And that has a profound impact on those of us "in the field."


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty, thank you for your kindness :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!!!!


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for so generously sharing your pattern!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I was going to say something about being a good thing that folks are vigilant about copyrights but someone beat me to it.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

10HoursorLess said:


> I'm the designer of this pattern and own the copyright. Therefore, I thought I'd share it with the Knitting Paradise community.


 thanks for sharing. there are a few people here who jump to conclusions and I got a good chuckle from your response!!


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pattern! I've been looking for a cute cowl pattern for a Christmas gift and I finally found it!! &#128515;


----------

